# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  Twist Speaker, LED light bulb with an AirPlay speaker built in, Astro, Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Astro, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This light bulb pulls double duty as a wireless speaker"
Twist can make your apartment smarter in two ways

by Sean O'Kane
June 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Twist, the AirPlay light-bulb speaker designed for apartment renters"
Home automation gets ultra simple with this smart light bulb that also streams music.

by Caitlin McGarry
June 24, 2015

----------

